# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  شرح لخاصية المدونات في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*شرح مهم للجميع .. لخاصية جديدة اسمها المدونات ..*

*وهي الآن متاحة للجميع .. والجميع يستطيع استخدامها ..*

*وقبل الشرح المدونة وتعليقاتها .. مراقبة من قبل الادارة ..* 

*لدى اذا تم استخدام مدونة جديدة ووضعة بيها موضوع وادرجته يرجاء الانتظار لحين الموافقة عليها ..*

*،، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،،*

*قبل الشروع في الشرح عندي ثلاث نقاط مهمة ..*

*1. لكل شخص مدونة خاصة فيه يسميها بإسم المراد لها .*

*2. بإمكان مستخدمين المدونات ازالة الصح من السماح بالتعليق لكل مقال لمدونة ،،* 

*أو ازالة من الاعدات الخاصة لجعل المدونة خاصة في كل مقال يتم وضعه ..

3. لن يتم الموافقة على المقال اذا لم يكون بقلم صاحبة ..*

*الآن نبدأ بعد التوكل على الله ,,*

**

*في الصورة اعلاة ..* 

*واللون الأحمر .. تضغط على كلمة المدونات .. وجميع ياراها في الاعلى ..*

*عند الدخول على المدونات سوف يظهر لنا ..*

**

*في الصورة خمسة مستطيلات ملونة باللون الاحمر ومرقمة بالترتيب ..* 

*الرقم واحد / مدونتي ..*

*عند الضغط عليها سوف تظهر جميع مقالات مدونتك ..* 

*تستطيع تصفح مدونتك فقط ..*

*الرقم الثاني / آخر المقالات ..*

*عن الضغط عليها سوف يظهر لك اخر المقالات المضافة للمدونات للجميع ..*

*الرقم الثالث / أفضل المقالات ..*

*لا يوجد تميز بين المدونات .. ولكن المقصود هنا ..*

*عند الضغط عليها سوف يظهر المقالات التي تم تقيمها ..*

*افصل اكثر هنا .. عند تقيم مقالات الآخرين .. سوف تظهر في أفضل المقالات ..*

*الرقم الرابع / أعضاء المدونات ..*

*عند الضغط على هذه المنطقة سوف يظهر لك جميع المشتركين ..*

*في المدونات وعدد مقالاتهم والتعليق وآخر مشاركة لهم ..*

*الرقم الخامس / إعدادات المدونة ..*

*وهنا تفصيل أكثر لها .. لانها مهمة ..*

*عند الضغط عليها سوف يظهر لنا التالي ،،*

**

*في المربع المحدد باللون الأحمر .. توجد به الاعدادات كاملة ..*

*من رقم واحد الى الرقم ثمانية .. واخر رقمين لم احددهم .. ليس مهم ..*

*نبدأ الآن ..*

*الرقم واحد / تحرير العنوان والوصف ..*

*المقصود هنا عنوان مدونتك ووصف لها ..*

*مثلا عنوان مدونتي حروف خاصة ... واضع لها وصف ..*

*الرقم الثاني / تنسيق ستايل المدونة ..*

*الجميع يتذكر سابقاً كان توجد خاصية تنسيق الملف الشخصي ..*

*والآن انتقلت الى المدونة ... فالجميع يستطيع ان ينسق مدونة باللون والخط الذي يرغب فيه ..*

*الرقم الثالث / تنظيم الشريط الجانبي ..* 

*الذي يظهر في صفحة المقال ..*

*تستطيع من خلاله وضع أولوية الظهور من البحث والتصانيف والزوار والارشيف وغيرها ..*

*الرقم الرابع / تحرير الصفحات المخصصة ..*

*وضع صفحات للمقالات مدونتك ..*

*وللمعلومية الاعضاء يتسطعون وضع صفحتين فقط ..*

*الرقم الخامس / التراخيص & الخصوصية ..*

*من هنا تستطيع تفعيل او تعطيل خاصية التعليق في مدونتك .. أو في احدى مقال مدونتك ..*

*وتستطيع جعل صلاحية لمدونتك .. من قائمة الاصدقاء فقط او الزوار فقط وغيرها ..*

*الرقم السادس / أحصائيات المدونات ..*

*من خلالها تستطيع معرفة كم شخص زار المدونات وكم مقال وتعليق وضع باليوم او الاسبوع او الشهر ..*

*الرقم السابع / إدارة المجموعات ..*

*تستطيع من خلالها اضافة اعضاء لمدوناتك ..* 

*الرقم الثامن / إدارة التصانيف ..*

*من خلالها تستطيع تقسيم مدونتك الى عدة اقسام ..*

*ويتستطع الاعضاء وضع تصنيفين فقط ..*

*ويبقى رقمين .. منها ادارة الاشتراكات و ادارة الاشتراك في المقال ..*

*عند اشتراكك في احد المقالات للوصول السريع لها ومعرفة من علق في مقالاتهم ..*

*وهنا ننتهي من شرح المدونة ..*

*ويبقى طريقة كتابة المقال ..* 

*من الجانب الايسر انشاء مقال جديد ..

محدد باللون الاحمر ..


* 
*ومن خلالها كتابة المراد وضعه ..

والضغط على اضافة الآن .. بعد الانتهاء من الكتابة ..
* 
*بشرط يكون المقال بإسم صاحبة ..*

*اتمنى الشرح واضع واستطعتم الاستفادة منه ..*

*لا احلل ولا ابيح من بنقل موضوعي هذا ..* 

*وفي ختامي اقول لكم ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم دائما مميزون ..*

*دمتم بكل خير*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلم الايادي خيي

جهد طيب وشرح كثير اللي ينتظره 

اتوقع بعد هالشرح  70 %  ممكن يسوو لهم مدونات

واني وحده منهم أكيد

مشكور شبوك وعساك عالقوه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..

مأجورين..


يعطيك العافية أخوي...الشرح مُفصل ودقيق ماشاء الله.. استفدت منه كثير...


إن شاء الله الجميع يستفيد...



موفق ومقضية حوائجك بإسم الحسين

دمت بعين الاله..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*تسلم آخوي على الشرح ،،*

*إن شآء الله الجميع يستفيدو =)* 

*ومأجورين ..*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخوووي ع الشرح الواااافي }}*


*و إن شااء الله الجمييييع يستفييييد*

*الله يعطيييييكم العااافية*

*ما نعدم*

----------


## عنيده

_السلام .._ 

_اخوي شرح مفصل و مووهم و  اصبحت اعرف الاستخدام 80 % .._

_وراح اعرف اكثر عقب ما اتعود استخدمها .._ 

_بس عندي سوال .._ 

_نستخدمها حق شنو ؟؟_

_يعني مواضيع او شعر او مقال احنا كتبناهم و ما نبي احد ينقلهم ؟؟؟_ 

_او بشكل عام ..._ 

_يعني حتى لما ننقل مواضيع نستخدمها او مقال ؟؟_

_مسامحه ع الازعاج .._ 

_موفق .._

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم الايادي خيي
> 
> جهد طيب وشرح كثير اللي ينتظره 
> 
> اتوقع بعد هالشرح  70 %  ممكن يسوو لهم مدونات
> 
> واني وحده منهم أكيد
> 
> مشكور شبوك وعساك عالقوه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتي شموع ..

يعطيك ربي العافية ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
> 
> مأجورين..
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية أخوي...الشرح مُفصل ودقيق ماشاء الله.. استفدت منه كثير...
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله الجميع يستفيد...
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

بارك الله فيك ..

يعطيك ربي العافية ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *تسلم آخوي على الشرح ،،*
> 
> *إن شآء الله الجميع يستفيدو =)* 
> 
> *ومأجورين ..*
> ...



  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتي ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

وبارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *تسلم أخوووي ع الشرح الواااافي }}*
> 
> 
> *و إن شااء الله الجمييييع يستفييييد*
> 
> *الله يعطيييييكم العااافية*
> 
> *ما نعدم*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _السلام .._ 
> 
> _اخوي شرح مفصل و مووهم و  اصبحت اعرف الاستخدام 80 % .._
> 
> _وراح اعرف اكثر عقب ما اتعود استخدمها .._ 
> 
> _بس عندي سوال .._ 
> 
> _نستخدمها حق شنو ؟؟_
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي الكريمة ..

المدونة ليس للمواضيع المنقولة ..

تشمل كل شي يكتبة قلم صاحبة ..

وشروط قبول المقال للمدونة ان يكون بقلم صاحبة ..

مثل فيض القلم .. 

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

يعطيك العااافيه 
ع الجهووود المبذوووله 
وان شاء الله الى مزيد من التميز والتأالق 
موفق

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .
وآخيرآ اشتغلت المدونات
إن شاء الله راح ابدأ اسوي لي مدونة
بس بعد ماخف من المرض إن شاء الله
لاني عفر مفهيه الحين ومافهمت شي  :toung:  خخخخخخخخ
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي 
على المجهودات الجميلة ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..
شرح وافي جدا ,,
وان شاء الله قريب افتتح لي مدونه :) ..
يعطيك العافيه اخ شبكه ..
لآعدمناك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## كبرياء

*يعـطيك ربي ألف عآإفيه إأخووي ..}*
*وعسسـآك ع القووه ..!*
*والمعذررة ع القصوور ..}*
*سلـآإم ..}*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شرح وافي من يهمه الأمر 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------

